# Frankenstein and his Bride



## Dracula (Jun 5, 2005)

Just received the new Moebius Frankenstein kit and started to Build him. Now this started me to think ( I know this is dangerous). Does anyone know if anyone makes a 1/8 scale Bride of Frankenstein. Would love to add her to the base with Franky. Thanks and Happy Holidays to you. :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Dracula said:


> Just received the new Moebius Frankenstein kit and started to Build him. Now this started me to think ( I know this is dangerous). Does anyone know if anyone makes a 1/8 scale Bride of Frankenstein. Would love to add her to the base with Franky. Thanks and Happy Holidays to you. :wave:


Aurora/Polar Lights had one on the table... Remember the Monster looked quite a bit different in BoF... his head was burned and the clamps around the top are visible, and the sleeves on his coat are torn off, showing the inner lining (the Aurora Frankenstein represented this look).


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't think that the PL Bride is 1/8 scale - probably more like 1/10 the PL Bride is about 6 1/2 inches tall that translates to about 4ft 4 inches at 1/8 scale however at 1/10 scale she'd be 5 ft 5 inches tall...
She's too small to be 1/8 scale...

Dave


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

She is small but shes more in scale than the big Horizon or Billiken vinyl kits.


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

What about the Dark Horse Bride? I think it's supposed to be 1/8 scale.


----------



## Todd P. (Apr 12, 2007)

Good call. Yep, the Dark Horse Bride is 1/8. She'd look good screaming at the Moebius Frankie, but you're probably looking at spending at least $50 for one.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool I've got a Dark Horse Bride that has been screaming for me to build...Think I'll team her up with the New Moebius Frankenstein...Wow ...what a cool dio that will be :thumbsup:
Thanks for the tip Todd!
Mcdee


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Hope to see pics, McDee! Should be a real scream!


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

remember, the makeup and costume on karloff were quite different in the second film. his hair was burned away to stubble, and he had a big burn scar on his right cheek. his clothes were much more tattered as well. (the aurora frankenstein is actually a very accurate representation of that particular version of the monster.) the mobeius frankenstein would need a lot of modification to look like the "bride" version of the character.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Jimmy Flinstone used to have a 1/8 Bride - I picked one up at WonderFest a couple of years ago.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

razorwyre1 said:


> remember, the makeup and costume on karloff were quite different in the second film. his hair was burned away to stubble, and he had a big burn scar on his right cheek. his clothes were much more tattered as well. (the aurora frankenstein is actually a very accurate representation of that particular version of the monster.) the mobeius frankenstein would need a lot of modification to look like the "bride" version of the character.


Your right razorwyre1 a few mods will have to be done...in this shot I've given the Monster a new foerhead and sanded down the Mandibles...
















Teaming him up with his bride would require the repositioning of his arms in his efforts to hold her hand...
I'm on it dudes:thumbsup:
Mcdee


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I think these two kits were made for each other...
























I've had the Bride waiting for Frankenstein to be released...
and now the time has come!
I'll begin Jan 1 2010...with a few Mods and a bit of Bashing I believe this will be an interesting Combo:wave:
Mcdee


----------

